

Show HN: Loyalti (loyalty rewards program for mobile phones) - jpulgarin
http://www.loyaltiapp.com/platform/

======
jpulgarin
We've been working on Loyalti for a few months now, and are now actively
looking for franchises and stores to partner up with. We'd love to hear
feedback on our product and any advice on signing on potential franchises.

------
toast76
How are you integrating with all the different POS systems. I'd imagine that
is quite a hurdle?

~~~
toast76
Hello?

~~~
karanbhangui
Hey, sorry didn't think this thread made it anywhere. We do POS integration
only with chains/franchises, and work with their POS company. The integration
itself is very minimally invasive, and you can read about it here:
<http://www.loyaltiapp.com/platform/developers/>

